# Delta Airline 25,000 Bonus Miles Promo



## Dani (Apr 3, 2007)

Just received this promo via e-mail.  You must register and it's for partner activites from April 1, 2007 through May 31, 2007.  It reminds of the AA and NW bonus promos of the past.  Here's the link:

https://delta.com/marketing/partnerbonus/index.jsp

With this promo you can earn:

5,000 miles for 5 unique partner activities
10,000 miles for 10 unique partner activities
15,000 miles for 15 unique partner activities
20,000 miles for 20 unique partner activities
25,000 miles for 25 unique partner activities

  The promo explains what is meant by "unique partner activities."  For example, you can only count 1 stay within the same hotel family as a single unique activity no matter how many stays you have.  I'm wondering if like with the NW bonus promos of the past, dining partners each count as 1 unique activity.  That would be GREAT!!!  Anyway, it seems like it should be pretty easy to get at least 5,000 miles.   Between Delta Amex purchases, a dine, conversion to Delta within Amex, Starwood, Marriott, and Hilton, most of us should have 5 partners already.  The Delta website also gives a lot of ideas. They even list points.com as a partner.  The conversion rates are terrible, but I might convert the smallest amount of miles from an airline I rarely use.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 3, 2007)

I received the same email, and the website in the email didn't work, nor did the one posted above.  Not sure what that means.


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 3, 2007)

I was able to use the link above. Thanks, Dani.


----------



## gdeluca (Apr 3, 2007)

The link didn't work for me either, but I will try again tomorrow.  Thanks Dani!


----------



## Dani (Apr 3, 2007)

Scotlass...did you still get a page on delta.com?  I just tried and did...but now there was an error message.  I even tried to go in through delta.com and not the link and I got the same error message.  I'm sure that you can register.  Try again later....the site was working....it may just be temporarily down.

Edited to add...try again now...it's up again...I think it's going in and out.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 3, 2007)

The link worked for me and I registered.  How do you make sure that Delta knows you're using a partner?  I presume that I can select getting Delta points for a hotel stay, but how does it work with some of the other partners?  All I see on the website are links to the various hotels, etc.

Can you provide some guidance?

Sue


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I signed three of us up, but I doubt any of us will have enough partner activity in that short period of time to earn anything. Wish they had made it go through the summer.

Sheila


----------



## grest (Apr 4, 2007)

the link didn't work for me this morning...will try tonight...thanks for the heads up, though.
Connie


----------



## Dani (Apr 4, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> The link worked for me and I registered.  How do you make sure that Delta knows you're using a partner?  I presume that I can select getting Delta points for a hotel stay, but how does it work with some of the other partners?  All I see on the website are links to the various hotels, etc.
> 
> Can you provide some guidance?
> 
> Sue




  There are some partners that you can only get credit for by going in through the link provided such as the Delta shopping mall.  On the Delta website there are links to various partners, not only hotel partners.  Go to the link re: Ways to Earn Miles and then click on Partners.  Some easy partners of course are idine and the Delta shopping mall. I'm not sure if you can get credit for more than one merchant or for more than one dine.  You must register your credit cards for idine and you must register before shopping within the Delta shopping mall.  I purchased a few pictures from an photo album from Kodak Pictures which is an Delta mall merchant and will pick them up for $1.49 from the local drugstore....I think I spent like $2.00 on this one. 

 If you have a Delta Amex which posts Delta miles, this is another easy one.  If you have Amex Membership Rewards you can convert as little as 1000 points to Delta miles.  If you currently receive Delta miles for anything like your phone or cell phone service, that should count.  I belong to erewards so I am converting $25 in erewards to 500 Delta miles.  You could also do a small transfer through points.com as well as transfer points from your Starwood, Marrriott, Hilton, Hyatt etc accounts.  I think that it should be very easy to get at least 5,000 miles.   

I would follow the thread on this bonus that they have on the Delta board on www.Flyertalk.com.  I'm sure that we will find out shortly not only how many dines and merchants count, but crafty ways to pick up "unique partner activities."  What I like about this promo is that unlike similar promos that require that you sign up for a credit card, phone service or take a flight, etc., this promo has no such restriction. 

 BTW...the link was working when I just tried it.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Dani. For some reason I didn't get that email or else maybe I ignored it. I'll be flying Delta soon & will look at their SkyMall mag to see if there's anything I just gotta have. I'll also be using Dining for Miles, and I have the SkyMiles Amex already. I used to use points.com and will re-visit that site. 

Let's all share vendor ideas here. For example, Mother's Day is around the corner...buy flowers for Mom or the Wife. (I can't use that one myself, oh well.) 

Does anyone know what constitutes a "qualifying charge" when staying at Hilton Grand Vacation Club or Marriott's Vacation Club...especially if you're staying on a timeshare stay and not renting at their nightly rates? Let's say I make a long distance phone call or two from the phone in the room during a timeshare stay...does that count as a "partner"? (Or am I hoping for too much?)


----------



## Dani (Apr 5, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Thanks Dani. For some reason I didn't get that email or else maybe I ignored it. I'll be flying Delta soon & will look at their SkyMall mag to see if there's anything I just gotta have. I'll also be using Dining for Miles, and I have the SkyMiles Amex already. I used to use points.com and will re-visit that site.
> 
> Let's all share vendor ideas here. For example, Mother's Day is around the corner...buy flowers for Mom or the Wife. (I can't use that one myself, oh well.)
> 
> Does anyone know what constitutes a "qualifying charge" when staying at Hilton Grand Vacation Club or Marriott's Vacation Club...especially if you're staying on a timeshare stay and not renting at their nightly rates? Let's say I make a long distance phone call or two from the phone in the room during a timeshare stay...does that count as a "partner"? (Or am I hoping for too much?)



  Carol,

  I would think so since you get miles for each qualifying charge.  I'm going to an HGV next week and I will likely order a meal or something like that to get the points.  I would ask the people over at Flyertalk to be sure.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been doing a bit of business travel and I can select the hotels I stay in - but I have to book through my company's travel site.  So, if I stay at one of the hotels that Delta recognises, I'd like to be able to get Delta credit for it.  I'm going to try to get info directly from Delta on this promotion to see what they suggest.

Sue


----------



## Dani (Apr 5, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I've been doing a bit of business travel and I can select the hotels I stay in - but I have to book through my company's travel site.  So, if I stay at one of the hotels that Delta recognises, I'd like to be able to get Delta credit for it.  I'm going to try to get info directly from Delta on this promotion to see what they suggest.
> 
> Sue



Sue, you need to sign up for each hotel chain's guest programs.  For example, www.preferredguest.com (Starwood/Sheraton), www.hiltonhonors.com (Hilton), there are programs for just about all  of them and links to each on the Delta website.  You will be given a membership number which you can use upon checking into your room.   You can either link some cards such that they post miles instead of points in the programs or you can obtain points and then transfer them to Delta miles.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Dani,
That's my plan.  I just selected Delta for my Hilton and Marriott plans.  Hopefully that step will give me 2 of the credits I need for this Delta program when I stay at those hotels.  I'll need to change my Hertz membership too.  Then I need to look around to see what else I can do for those points.


----------

